# VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside!



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

Just a little something to think about over the holiday season!
Below: Our rapid prototype of our exhaust manifold. The castings were completed - we are just a little slow on releasing pics, sorry.








Below: Here our GT28 series is mounted and fits the stock downpipe! We have also tested various other brands to be compatible.








Below: Did somebody say BM? as in built motor. 








VF/GIAC are preparing a series of packages for your choice of power level and transmission. 
Turbo: VF are an official Garrett Turbo "Engineering house" and we are using various developments of 28RS units to suit the FSi motor. 
Our kits (depending on which stage) will allow the use of the stock or aftermarket downpipes.
Tuning:
- GIAC custom tuning with Flashloader options
- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

Options:
- Stock compression pistons
- Low compression pistons
- Forged rods
Happy Holidays!


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*









Very nice! I like!


----------



## muddyvw (Mar 10, 2004)

Release date?


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

The use of 'normal' pistons for this FSI engine has no implications?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (CDN_MKV)*

looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## airforcefocus (May 6, 2003)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

Fantastic! Just put that sucker in a box and send it over here!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

there's an adapter plate between the dp & gt28, correct? nifty! so in theory any DP can be used ... and i guess you could run a GT2871R rather than a 28R or 28RS (provided the proper tune) .. hmm ... GT2871R w/ .86 a/r hotside


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

Looks Great Nik!


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (J. Moss)*

I'll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

is there an oem looking heatshield for that manifold to hide it from unwanted eyes like the CHP


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
power level and transmission


Does this include DSG???


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (marf34)*

Man isn't anyone producing tuned runner lengths, I mean, that manifold ..
nevermind,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (T62)*

We flow tested our manifold design for velocity and volume on our Superflow 1020 bench for equal results in individual runners with a negligible standard deviation. It is not visible but our manifold incorporates our split runner design, designed in association with the techs at Garrett Turbos.
Below: this is not the FSI manifold, but it shows our 3D model BMW 650 intake manifold that was flow being flow tested before put into investment casting. We are working on a lot of goodies (for aftercooling and other components) for the 2.0T and info will be released in due course.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

Nik,
Looking forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_is there an oem looking heatshield for that manifold to hide it from unwanted eyes like the CHP









"If only the stock heatshield could be re-used with the VF/GIAC BT kits.." - said the enthusiast.
>"But it is" - said the tech from VF








It gets even better ...
We will be applying for CARB approval


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will you be selling these through GIAC dealers only?I am a REVO dealer,and have a customer that is very interested in this,...however he only trusts me with his car,so will this be available to other re-sellers?As of now there is no REVO BT SW as well as no BT hardware
for these cars,and this looks like a very good option...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love the smell of freshly honed cyl walls in the morning.
Lookin' good y'all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Will you be selling these through GIAC dealers only?I am a REVO dealer,and have a customer that is very interested in this...

We have quite a few non-GIAC dealers making inquiries and we have no plans to discriminate


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

"VF/GIAC are preparing a series of packages for your choice of power level and transmission."
Can you give us any more info on this?
Is there going to be a DSG kit coming?


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Will you be selling these through GIAC dealers only?I am a REVO dealer,and have a customer that is very interested in this,...however he only trusts me with his car,so will this be available to other re-sellers?As of now there is no REVO BT SW as well as no BT hardware
for these cars,and this looks like a very good option...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


SUCKIN DAVIS IS GOING FOR THE KILL AH?!?! LOL!!!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (unreelaznguy)*

nice. looking forward to this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have quite a few non-GIAC dealers making inquiries and we have no plans to discriminate









Ha ha ha having more fun again eh Brad?


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
"If only the stock heatshield could be re-used with the VF/GIAC BT kits.." - said the enthusiast.
>"But it is" - said the tech from VF








It gets even better ...
We will be applying for CARB approval









i wish i had an extra set of hands... to give ya guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
Ha ha ha having more fun again eh Brad?
















Oh hell yes


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
"If only the stock heatshield could be re-used with the VF/GIAC BT kits.." - said the enthusiast.
>"But it is" - said the tech from VF








It gets even better ...
We will be applying for CARB approval









Can I trade my a2 VR6 for a kit?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

bump for a sweet setup
best out there IMO


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Tuning:
- GIAC custom tuning with Flashloader options
- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

Options:
- Stock compression pistons
- Low compression pistons
- Forged rods


exactly what is the tuning from the oem vendor from vw?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (dubbkidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbkidd* »_
exactly what is the tuning from the oem vendor from vw?


The FSI injectors we're using.


----------



## Team Freddy (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]gineering* »_
The FSI injectors we're using.

Bosch or siemenss Injectors?? 440's or 550's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (dubbkidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbkidd* »_
exactly what is the tuning from the oem vendor from vw?


- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

As well as having contacts at many of the OEM vendors, we have access to their engineering departments which allows us to be privy to information such as destructive testing of the 2.0T engine and analysis of internals (you need rods and pistons!).
VF-Engineering have been creating VW forced induction products since July 1996. Since then we have gathered a wealth of knowledge and OEM contacts and created FI kits for vehicles such as the BMW M3 and Porsche 997S. 
Over the last 12 years we have incorporated technology which goes beyond what many of our conterparts include the design/testing process. SLA, STL, CAD, CAM, CMM, plastic molding, gravity casting, investment casting, chassis dynos, flowbench testing, FEA etc etc. The list goes on but we dont feel the need to expand on this, we expect the product will demonstrate itself as our products have done for the thousands of others who have installed our kits in the last 10 years around the world. 
The 2.0T kit has been a fun project and we look forward to seeing the expressions on many faces when they first drive cars equipped with VF/GIAC kits. 
For those that have not purchased our products, "the quality of our materials and designs is clearly evident from the moment you open the box to the time you step on the gas pedal."



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:25 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

As well as having contacts at many of the OEM vendors, we have access to their engineering departments which allows us to be privy to information such as destructive testing of the 2.0T engine and analysis of internals (you need rods and pistons!).
VF-Engineering have been creating VW forced induction products since July 1996. Since then we have gathered a wealth of knowledge and OEM contacts and created FI kits for vehicles such as the BMW M3 and Porsche 997S. 
Over the last 12 years we have incorporated technology which goes beyond what many of our conterparts include the design/testing process. SLA, STL, CAD, CAM, CMM, plastic molding, gravity casting, investment casting, chassis dynos, flowbench testing, FEA etc etc. The list goes on but we dont feel the need to expand on this, we expect the product will demonstrate itself as our products have done for the thousands of others who have installed our kits in the last 10 years around the world. 
The 2.0T kit has been a fun project and we look forward to seeing the expressions on many faces when they first drive cars equipped with VF/GIAC kits. 
For those that have not purchased our products, "the quality of our materials and designs is clearly evident from the moment you open the box to the time you step on the gas pedal."
_Modified by [email protected] at 5:25 PM 12-28-2006_

All this good stuff about your company and you decided to go to GIAC for tuning...


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
All this good stuff about your company and you decided to go to GIAC for tuning...








 what is that suppose to mean


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
All this good stuff about your company and you decided to go to GIAC for tuning...









giac has done all of vf's tuning. 
giac knows what he's doing. worls leading tuner. been around longer than revo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_giac has done all of vf's tuning. 
giac knows what he's doing. worls leading tuner. been around longer than revo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me know what their customer support phone number is... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Let me know what their customer support phone number is... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

714-528-0066 
That is our phone number. We offer customer support for GIAC products, and if there is anything we cannot help you with, we can certainly get you the answers you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

Nik, thats true, But MOST benefits from going to an aftermarket manifold is, ability to use common turbos for greater selection.
And the ability to tune the runner lengths to appropriatly aid in VE by way of scavenging, which is quite important on a turbo application.
None of your runners are the same length, which affects resonance tuning. Which is THE most important tool in making more power, and reducing knock.
Volume helps, and velocity is a by product of any decent manifold.
I'm sure this will be a good kit, but anyone who is serious would probably want a = length top mount tubular manifold. Something greater than 4 inches on one of the ports. Which would put peak SECONDARY tuning oh somewhere around 11k RPM, and lets not talk about Primary resonsance tuning, which are ususally reserved for custom long tube old school cars, with lots and lots of room. 
This manifold has no resonance tuning advantage over the stock one, probably less I'd fathom. If the cast was like $350, and we could all bolt up our own turbo then Id jump on it.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (T62)*

Ok this thread is about VF's up coming big turbo kit and the posts in this thread are going to be related to that and that only. 
This thread is not the place to pick battles over contact information. If you'd like to try to find out how to contact someone then work through another channel since it's irrelevant to this thread.
Mike


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Nik, thats true, But MOST benefits from going to an aftermarket manifold is, ability to use common turbos for greater selection.
And the ability to tune the runner lengths to appropriatly aid in VE by way of scavenging, which is quite important on a turbo application.
None of your runners are the same length, which affects resonance tuning. Which is THE most important tool in making more power, and reducing knock.
Volume helps, and velocity is a by product of any decent manifold.
.

What you are saying is certainly true however you also fail to point out that APR and the factory manifold are also both not equal length. Also keep in mind that this kit is being designed with longevity in mind as well as above all, quality. The manufacturing of a equal length top mount exhaust manifold would not only be extremely costly to mass produce but in the long run less durable than a cast unit.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
All this good stuff about your company and you decided to go to GIAC for tuning...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_








Very nice! I like!

He he. Can you believe I was in high school with this guy! Its true.
What a crazy funny guy. 
Well, back on topic. A little more info on VF's hardware:
- Our exhaust manifolds are cast in the same foundry that Garrett turbos use. This is one of the perks of being in Southern California, as well as being a 20 min drive from the Garrett offices. This close relationship has allowed us to draw upon their enormous wealth of knowledge and experience. 
- All our turbo hardware is manufactured to our CAD drawings and created from a very high spec grade and treatment process.
- Our oil lines and coolant lines are custom made and formed to clear the driveshaft. They are all braided/solid pipe with CNC flanged ends.
- Off course as you know, the tuning is expertly handled by the team of engineers at GIAC who are our project partner. Their dealers and VF dealers around the world will be offering this product to make it is as accessible as possible.
Our extensive history in creating forced induction systems for German cars not originally designed with FI, gives us the expertise and experience to create a 2.0T kit to exceed your expecatations and be your first option.


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:44 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

Will you offer a discount for current GIAC users?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (edisonr)*

Yes there will be a discount for existing GIAC customers. GIAC who are an integral part in this product will allow us to offer a discount to existing customers subject to certain terms which have not been finalized yet. We are looking out for our customers !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

VF techs have built numerous 2.0T motors during the course of 2006 with various combinations of internals, compressions and power levels and have been conducting long term road/track testing. 
However being privy to certain OEM longevity test data we are supplying our 400+hp kits with internals. We are interested to know what opinions are regarding changing your pistons and or rods? Of course, cost and downtime are a major factor, but when more than doubling the power, the strength of the motor needs to be taken into account. Our technicians found opening the 2.0T motor a relatively straight forward task, but it may sound more "in-depth" or a chore to others. 
For over 12 years we have been adding upto 50% more power to NA motors which were not designed for positive pressure. For example:

- VF/GIAC powered Porsche 997S 3.8liter 11.8:1 bumped from 355 to 475hp with just 4psi on stock internals,
- VF/GIAC powered E46 M3 3.2 liter 11.5:1 bumped from 333 to 480hp with just 5psi on stock internals.

As the VF philosophy evolved along with the stock power levels and consumer tastes, we began adding bigger power increases for example the 115% power upgrade to the VF/GIAC powered R32 3.2 liter 9.8:1 (compression lowered by VF gasket) power bumped from 240 to 500 hp with 12psi. However the key difference was that the R32 has stonger pistons and rods to the 2.0T.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








VF techs have built numerous 2.0T motors during the course of 2006 with various combinations of internals, compressions and power levels and have been conducting long term road/track testing. 
Our technicians found opening the 2.0T motor a relatively straight forward task, but it may sound more "in-depth" or a chore to others. 


I cant wait to open up my motor with only 5k miles on it.


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (t3t41.8tgti)*

Might as well do it right the first time, that's what I always say.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (StreetSpeed2000)*

Dude, just because other companies do not have = length manifolds, OR at least lengthened runners, dones't mean its ok NOT to have it...
And honestly VW tuners charge more than any other tuner out there. I can get a Supra Manifold NOT made in China, for what it seems like these little log knock offs will cost. While I don;t have the exact price, I can imagine what they would cost considering the crazy kit prices. On top of which I doubt they will even sell just the manifold.
Im not saying VF or APRs is better or worse than each other, because I honestly don't know.
But its interesting how my comments were brushed aside, only to let people that think they know what they are talking about when it comes to performance engineering tell me what they think I should be expecting.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Eurocode has a customer that cracked open their 2.0 FSI with 18 miles on the clock That said, i do think it's odd that the 2.0 FSI would have weaker internals than the R32, i just think it's easier to add that large a leap in horsepower because they have 2 more cylinders to fill. Why would a factory turboed car have weaker internals than a factory N/A car?


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

this is VW.
- Thier turbos used too small.
- Fueling used, inadequate for the stock power adder ( that rarley happens )
Thier engines, usually put out less power per liter.
Produce some of the most unstellar motors. Thier 2.0 NA motor, and thier new 2.5 5 cyl that makes less power than a smaller motor with less cylinders with no tech. While getting better gas mileage.
Honestly Im not sure, Audi/wv do make some nice stuff, But I would say usually thier engines are not their strong point.
These are just my opinions gang, don't get bent out of shape, I do like many things about VW.
The aftermarket is great, but thier prices aren't...


_Modified by T62 at 7:09 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Tuning:
- GIAC custom tuning with Flashloader options
- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

Options:
- Stock compression pistons
*- Low compression pistons*
- Forged rods
Happy Holidays!










Just noticed this
Why are you offering low compression pistons as an option?


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Just noticed this
Why are you offering low compression pistons as an option?

And since it wasn't answered eariler, I'm still curious to know since FSI pistons have a unique dish design for use with direct injection, if using a stand type of piston design affects the combustion prcoess? I mean they must have used that design for some reason right?
Thx..
JJ



_Modified by CDN_MKV at 4:48 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*

delete... double post.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_
And since it wasn't answered eariler, I'm still curious to know since FSI pistons have a unique dish design for use with direct injection, if using a stand type of piston design affects the combustion prcoess?
Thx..
JJ


I was actually wondering why go to lower compression period. I always thought that low compression pistons are only used in high boost applications, and when i say high i mean 35+ psi .


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
I was actually wondering why go to lower compression period. I always thought that low compression pistons are only used in high boost applications, and when i say high i mean 35+ psi .

Sorry, the question was directed at VF... I thought while they answered your question they could also answer mine since they both relate to their choice of piston.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i understand why they are going to low compression pistons. You usually have to switch to low compression pistons on a N/A car because the compression is much higher and is not built for boost. On our FSI engines, the compression is actaully just as high as a N/A engine because the FSI system controls detonation so well that they can run the higher compression. Lowering the compression while at the same time replacing the pistons with stronger ones will allow you to run much higher boost and flow more cfm into your engine, making more power.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Guys, an efficent Direct Injection design allows the motor to work effectivley as a 1 point lower compression ratio than a standard in port fueling method. At least as far as knock is concerned.
the FSI has 10.3:1 compression, which is STILL too high for in MY opinion even for a DI vehicle. Simply because we all get so much knock, that even though we have sensitive knock controlling equipment, it still has to have SOME detonation first before it can counter it which in my opinion is not good.
SO, they are dropping compression because when your talking about higher flow, at 23 PSI that = more knock potential, than it does at 23 psi with less flow.
And a larger compressor despite PSI equalling PSI, it does allow it to move much more air, at the same pressure in REAL world measurement. On top of which it will have a more open exhaust housing. So more evacuation of exhaust means more fresh charge which means higher exhaust and cylinder temps.
FSI isn't magic it just helps with reducing knock. So in order to be reliable we want to lower the compression to ~ 9.3:1 - 9.5:1 and that would effectivley make the motor act like an Port fueled 8.3-8.5:1 motor. Which you CAN run high boost on safley on pump fuel.
The next trick is to have somone put 8.0:1 compression pistons in so people can run compound boost setups! ( turbo into turbo ) Moohoo HAAA hAA hAaaaa....








Yes the removal of the dish design will affect the combustion in a negative way, but it depends on the origonal design of the stock pistons, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

looking goood!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_The next trick is to have somone put 8.0:1 compression pistons in so people can run compound boost setups! ( turbo into turbo ) Moohoo HAAA hAA hAaaaa....










LMAO


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

Diesels wont know what hit'em :}
Edit. Couldn't you guys have made the primaries from cyls 1&4 go where 2&3 are, and take 2&3 and go over 1&4 at least to even them out a bit?
Just a question.


_Modified by T62 at 8:46 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_...Why would a factory turboed car have weaker internals than a factory N/A car?

Because the factory turbo we are reffering to (2.0T) retails for about 70% of the price of what the factory NA car (R32). The R32 was limited production versus mass scale production of the 2.0T. I dont have the #s to hand, but the number of R32 engines produced represent "a drop in the ocean" compared to the number of 2.0T engines being produced.
The V8 RS4 has titanium internals but it is NA. Its more of commercial "viability/liability spread" decision by the OEM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_
I'm still curious to know since FSI pistons have a unique dish design for use with direct injection, if using a stand type of piston design affects the combustion prcoess? 
I mean they must have used that design for some reason right?
Thx..

Yes, FSI engines use a special design of dish on the pistons and it is not adviseable to use the standard design. The design of the FSI dish is created to increase efficiency of the combustion process. Our pistons are created with the same design principals.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
I was actually wondering why go to lower compression period. I always thought that low compression pistons are only used in high boost applications, and when i say high i mean 35+ psi .

Lowered comp pistons can be used to drop the CR or you can use a thicker gasket. Some techs preder one way and some the other. The gasket method is less $$. But if you have a motor with 8:1 CR already you can likely run 35psi. Running high boost does need a strong engine and therefore stronger pistons.
We chose to lower the compression and strengthen the motor all in one - by using a low comp piston.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lowered comp pistons can be used to drop the CR or you can use a thicker gasket. Some techs preder one way and some the other. The gasket method is less $$. But if you have a motor with 8:1 CR already you can likely run 35psi. Running high boost does need a strong engine and therefore stronger pistons.
We chose to lower the compression and strengthen the motor all in one - by using a low comp piston.


Not sure what your opinion on low compression head gaskets is, but i would stay away from them, specially in the high boost applications.


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Not sure what your opinion on low compression head gaskets is, but i would stay away from them, specially in the high boost applications.

but they are not using them to begin with....


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (TRTLspd)*

And what Nik left out was, the motor would knock itself to pieces if they didn't... Don't worry I told them for ya man! :]
10.3:1 is much too high for high boost apps even with Direct injection.
Additionally the thicker head gaskets can mess with whats called Quench area. I've seen lower compression motors knock more on both NA and turbo by going to thicker head gaskets. But those are extreme cases.
Also, many times running say 9.2:1 using thicker head gaskets can have higher knock sensitivity even if the same motor that once was say 9.6:1 had lower CR pistons and stock gasket that dropped it to 9.2:1.
But this doesn't happen all the time of course.

Its a good idea to do what VF is doing with their bottom end!


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_
10.3:1 is much too high for high boost apps 

i beg to differ


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (mirror)*

good for you.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_i beg to differ

Seems like APR is there with you on this one.
They are just replacing the rods and keeping stock piston with stock compression ration with same turbo VF is gonna be running.
Why does one tuner have to replace the piston in order to drop the compression in order to get the kit to work properly while other doesnt, and they are both more then likely going to be within +- 2psi of boost from each other.


_Modified by zemun2 at 12:12 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Seems like APR is there with you on this one.
They are just replacing the rods and keeping stock piston with stock compression ration with same turbo VF is gonna be running.
Why does one tuner have to replace the piston in order to drop the compression in order to get the kit to work properly while other doesnt, and they are both more then likely going to be within +- 2psi of boost from each other.

_Modified by zemun2 at 12:12 PM 1-5-2007_

Don't think they're using the same turbo. I thought VF was using a 28RS while APR was using a 2871?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_
Don't think they're using the same turbo. I thought VF was using a 28RS while APR was using a 2871? 

Wow, I can recycle post from the other thread:

And the VF thread with the options, you can do it without lowering the compression. Did a little zbird forget that, or is he just turbo trolling without the facts?
*RS/S: GT28RS turbo + VF cast manifold + injectors + rail pump + GIAC 91 octane software (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). 300-whp, $5250 retail.*
Of course, they will offer a strengthened *option*, too. 
*RS/R: RS/S + rods and pistons (for increased strength and lower compression) + I/C. Currently, we're consistently achieving 350-whp and 310 lb-ft of torque at the wheels.*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2886906


----------



## TRTLspd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_Why does one tuner have to replace the piston in order to drop the compression *in order to get the kit to work properly *while other doesnt, 

uggghh... please .. like i said in the other thread, no one has to do it to get the kit to work properly...








now, can we can get some real informative posts going?


_Modified by TRTLspd at 2:32 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (TRTLspd)*

Maybe not for 300 WHP, but lower COmpression doesn't hurt when your going for higher numbers.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Time to add these to the budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

yes we sell these too! Look out for our thread coming soon on all the Stasis products that we are distributing and retailing.


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes we sell these too! Look out for our thread coming soon on all the Stasis products that we are distributing and retailing.









beautiful! now what size is needed to fit that bad mamajamma?!


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

i want oe sozed rotors with slots like that. stock brakes are fine to me just some slotted discs, new pads and ss lines would be perfect


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Will the current stock/aftermarket downpipes attach to your BT kit or are you providing your own downpipe to fit the kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Faerus)*

Stock downpipe fits.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes we sell these too! Look out for our thread coming soon on all the Stasis products that we are distributing and retailing.









Nice!!
Been using Stasis for a few years now. Great stuff. Here is the Torque-Factory /AWE Eurotuner GP car with StaSis brakes-








Hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Stock downpipe fits.

Do you consider the "implications" mentioned in another thread by APR when using the stock downpipe to be unfounded ?
Does you research indicate the need for an elbow like APR's, or they are just adding a useless component to the kit?
Is there an issue with the turbo lifespan ? (as they put it).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Do you consider the "implications" mentioned in another thread by APR when using the stock downpipe to be unfounded ?
Does you research indicate the need for an elbow like APR's, or they are just adding a useless component to the kit?
Is there an issue with the turbo lifespan ? (as they put it).

The "other" thread contains a lot of information some of which may be out of date. For example we are offering pistons because they ARE needed based on discussions with engineers in the know. 
VF/GIAC are extremely thorough in everything we create and the reasoning behind the choice of product parts is not based on profit margins but on making the best possible hardware/software product using state of the art technology catered towards what we believe the market is looking for.
To put it simply, we have access to a lot of data and technicians at Garrett Turbos too, and we are not using a downturn which requires an exclusive downpipe. I think this implies why we are constructing our kit the way we are without being aggressive towards any competitors.
I would like to add that we are likely to be one of the only few tuners of German autos in the world with dozens of FI systems for NA cars. Software mapping for OE FI ecus is less complex than FI tuning on NA ecus. Our seasoned engineers are able to use their experience from various ECU and motor platforms to create FI systems for cars such the E36&46 M3s, 996, 997S, Cayman, 540 and R32. We believe this puts us at the forefront of aftermarket FI systems. Our soon to be released 1.8T and S4 V8 forced induction products will only add to the range of our flagship products most of which are over 500hp.
_Modified by [email protected] at 1:47 PM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:51 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Software mapping for OE FI ecus is less complex than FI tuning on NA ecus.

Does your software mapping for FI tuning on NA ecu's contain *ALL* the boost related safeties that OE FI ecu's have? I'm talking about all the over boosts, under boosts, throttle cuts etc.
Is your FI tuning on NA software using N75 kind of device that is controlling boost by the ECU, or are you using external controllers ( MBC, EBC)?
Thanks


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Does your software mapping for FI tuning on NA ecu's contain *ALL* the boost related safeties that OE FI ecu's have? I'm talking about all the over boosts, under boosts, throttle cuts etc.
Is your FI tuning on NA software using N75 kind of device that is controlling boost by the ECU, or are you using external controllers ( MBC, EBC)?
Thanks

For VAG cars that are N/A I don't think ANY tuner that offers a F/I kit has the capability of putting the boost related safeties into the ECU.
I know the Streetwerke/APR kit for my R32 does not. The ECU is not aware of the boost. I can't log any of the ECU blocks to get anything like requested and actual like you can with a 2.0T engine. The ECU just isn't made for it and I do not believe it has the sensor inputs.
So I'd be surprised if VF/GIAC did as well. VF has a very nice Supercharger kit for the R32 and to my knowledge it does not have the boost related safeties a from the factory F/I car does. But, like I said, I don't think anyone does but, I'll happily stand corrected.
Also, this topic isn't about taking a N/A car to F/I, it's about taking a already F/I car to a bigger pump so while somewhat interesting the question is not relevant. If you have concerns about VF or GIAC I suggest you give Nick a call and discuss them with him personally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_
For VAG cars that are N/A I don't think ANY tuner that offers a F/I kit has the capability of putting the boost related safeties into the ECU.
I know the Streetwerke/APR kit for my R32 does not. The ECU is not aware of the boost. I can't log any of the ECU blocks to get anything like requested and actual like you can with a 2.0T engine. The ECU just isn't made for it and I do not believe it has the sensor inputs.
So I'd be surprised if VF/GIAC did as well. VF has a very nice Supercharger kit for the R32 and to my knowledge it does not have the boost related safeties a from the factory F/I car does. But, like I said, I don't think anyone does but, I'll happily stand corrected.
Also, this topic isn't about taking a N/A car to F/I, it's about taking a already F/I car to a bigger pump so while somewhat interesting the question is not relevant. If you have concerns about VF or GIAC I suggest you give Nick a call and discuss them with him personally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe Nik will chime in and explain how not having all these safeties and boost control built into the ECU makes the FI tuning on NA more complex..

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Software mapping for OE FI ecus is less complex than FI tuning on NA ecus.



_Modified by zemun2 at 12:53 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Maybe Nik will chime in and explain how not having all these safeties and boost control built into the ECU makes the FI tuning on NA more complex..

_Modified by zemun2 at 12:53 PM 1-6-2007_

Dunno, but what you just wrote seems to explain it well enough.
_Not_ having such safeties built into the ECU, along with the ability to calculate boost on multiple levels seems pretty challenging to me, especially if your goal is to make good, reliable power and retain OE drivability.


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (My Name Is Luka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Name Is Luka* »_
Dunno, but what you just wrote seems to explain it well enough.
_Not_ having such safeties built into the ECU, along with the ability to calculate boost on multiple levels seems pretty challenging to me, especially if your goal is to make good, reliable power and retain OE drivability.

You don't have to calculate the boost since you can control the air/fuel with O2 sensor and MAF. Just like when some people decide to clamp the MAP on OE FI tuning, althou they are pushing 25 psi and ECU only sees 17 air/fuel is still spot on..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

The increased complexities of FI tuning an NA ECU stem from the need to retain use of all oem safties such as egas closure due to inadequate calibration. With centrifugal superchargers we dont have to deal with potential overboost situations.
Back to topic or maybe more about our history. VF have been creating forced induction systems since 1995 in London, UK. In 2000 we moved to Southern California for the sunshine and 6 lane freeways. GIAC software engineers allowed our callibrators to extend our product lines into BMW and Porsche. Our BMW M-series and Porsche 996/7 applications are some of the highest selling products despite strong magazine prescence from our sole competitor. Similarly with our R32 supercharger systems, which have outsold (many times over) all other R32 FI systems on the market.
When it comes to resources, our R&D dept and technology has grown tremendously but we have had the fortune of being in "Boeing country". VF is located in the heart of engineering technology businesses "under the wings" of Boeing and is able to use connections and partership. With such superlative resources we have been able to employ the latest cutting edge technologies (normally considered be to too expensive for use in our industry), such as lazer CMM, rapid prototyping, SLA, SLS, lazer cutting, 5 axis CNCs, Haas machining fleets, and a whole lot more. So you can see why statements from our competition that no one in this market can match the access to resources or the level of technology that they do - is not true. 
We have not felt the need to buy our own Stereolithography Apparatus - because our next door neighbor has several. We also use the exact same foundry as Garrett turbos. So we have vast resources too and we have had them for a long long time prior to 2000.









GIAC/VF have had access to OEM information on the engine construction data, internals material data, destructive testing data, lots of data from the designers of the 2.0T engine as well. I have explained why we are using pistons for some levels of our kits in my above post and it is nothing to do with "proper callibration". GIAC's expertise in ECU re-tuning is amongst the best in the world and GIAC powered VF systems are proven in numerous German automobile aftermarkets.
There is more than just one company with outstanding technology, contacts and resources that can make a superior FI kit for the 2.0T and that is the VF-Engineering/GIAC partnership.



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The increased complexities of FI tuning an NA ECU stem from the need to retain use of all oem safties such as egas closure due to inadequate calibration. With centrifugal superchargers we dont have to deal with potential overboost situations.
Back to topic or maybe more about our history. VF have been creating forced induction systems since 1995 in London, UK. In 2000 we moved to Southern California for the sunshine and 6 lane freeways. GIAC software engineers allowed our callibrators to extend our product lines into BMW and Porsche. Our BMW M-series and Porsche 996/7 applications are some of the highest selling products despite strong magazine prescence from our sole competitor. Similarly with our R32 supercharger systems, which have outsold (many times over) all other R32 FI systems on the market.
When it comes to resources, our R&D dept and technology has grown tremendously but we have had the fortune of being in "Boeing country". VF is located in the heart of engineering technology businesses "under the wings" of Boeing and is able to use connections and partership. With such superlative resources we have been able to employ the latest cutting edge technologies (normally considered be to too expensive for use in our industry), such as lazer CMM, rapid prototyping, SLA, SLS, lazer cutting, 5 axis CNCs, Haas machining fleets, and a whole lot more. So you can see why statements from our competition that no one in this market can match the access to resources or the level of technology that they do - is not true. 
We have not felt the need to buy our own Stereolithography Apparatus - because our next door neighbor has several. We also use the exact same foundry as Garrett turbos. So we have vast resources too and we have had them for a long long time prior to 2000.









GIAC/VF have had access to OEM information on the engine construction data, internals material data, destructive testing data, lots of data from the designers of the 2.0T engine as well. I have explained why we are using pistons for some levels of our kits in my above post and it is nothing to do with "proper callibration". GIAC's expertise in ECU re-tuning is amongst the best in the world and GIAC powered VF systems are proven in numerous German automobile aftermarkets.
There is more than just one company with outstanding technology, contacts and resources that can make a superior FI kit for the 2.0T and that is the VF-Engineering/GIAC partnership.
_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 1-6-2007_

Very impressive bio, but this doesn't explain why OE FI ecus is less complex than FI tuning on NA ecu's.
Not only that FI ecu's share same fuel, maf, knock, egt etc safeties that are also found in NA tuning, but they also have to worry about boost related ones.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Start another topic in another forum on that then please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

More about the technology we employed in creating all our products such as the 2.0T FSI systems. Our in-house engineers and designers use Soldworks to create and cast complete replacement intake manifolds (with integrated chargecooling systems) such as this 3D modelled piece for the BMW 650 V8 that we are designing for a German OEM tuning house. This piece was designed in CAD using coordinate data collected with a CMM 8ft arm and then printed in a 3D process.
















We also flow test our designs on our Superflow flow bench.











_Modified by [email protected] at 5:43 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alrighty then... so, *to me*, VF is looking a bit more durable, and the direciton I'm leaning in about ~6-7 months. Summer in Chicago takes forever to get here. (I say "durable" lightly - I don't want to start another cross topic argument.) For me, after all... why not build a fun car, I've never done anything to this extent, so it's time to try something new.







Let's play noob scenario since this is a relatively new engine: 
Brakes, dif, suspension, sways, clutch & exhaust taken care of - aside from those required changes - How does VF feel about this being a daily driver kit? 
I understand the endless debate about "performance" issues, but unless I missed it in reading through, I don't think this has been talked about.








Thanks, 
KH


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Well said!
If you are going to keep the car for a LONG time, then do it right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

can someone from VF or GIAC elaborate on the statement in post #1 regarding having packages depending on transmissions?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (gtboost)*

I am curious what injectors you are using. 
Are you using Bosch or Hitachi GDI injectors? 

Also what rail pump are you using? Do you retain the stock 3 lobe 5 mm lift cam profile?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_More about the technology we employed in creating all our products such as the 2.0T FSI systems. Our in-house engineers and designers use Soldworks to create and cast complete replacement intake manifolds (with integrated chargecooling systems) such as this 3D modelled piece for the BMW 650 V8 that we are designing for a German OEM tuning house. This piece was designed in CAD using coordinate data collected with a CMM 8ft arm and then printed in a 3D process.
















We also flow test our designs on our Superflow flow bench.









 
Very impressive-...its even better when you can view the technology upclose and personal. When this kit is completed for the 2.0 FSi's we believe that it will contrast just like all of the performance products produced by VF. We will be one of the companies that will indeed utilize this kit for our project and customers vehicles... Longterm, reliable performance...key points...this is what we here believe in as well. Good stuff Nik/VF engineers!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Alrighty then... so, *to me*, VF is looking a bit more durable, and the direciton I'm leaning in about ~6-7 months. Summer in Chicago takes forever to get here. (I say "durable" lightly - I don't want to start another cross topic argument.) For me, after all... why not build a fun car, I've never done anything to this extent, so it's time to try something new.







Let's play noob scenario since this is a relatively new engine: 
Brakes, dif, suspension, sways, clutch & exhaust taken care of - aside from those required changes - How does VF feel about this being a daily driver kit? 
I understand the endless debate about "performance" issues, but unless I missed it in reading through, I don't think this has been talked about.








Thanks, 
KH

This is exactly where VF excels. Daily driver reliability.
If you do some research into owners of VF SC kits you can see that quite a few customers use their cars as daily drivers. VF and GIAC engineer and tune their products for real world reliability. A chief complaint of VF has been timely release of their products however, ensuring a quality reliable product requires a significant investment in long term testing under all possible conditions the vehicle is likely to encounter. VF put thousands of miles on their test cars on the street as well as the track to ensure this reliability.


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Can I get an intake manifold like that for MY car please?



_Modified by Bastard at 1:23 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

So what kind of potential does the kit running standard pistons have, ballpark numbers? I know tuners hate to speculate on pricing, but I'm sure you must have some idea...........


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It gets even better ...
We will be applying for CARB approval









That is a big plus (if approved) and I know if I still lived in Cali then it would be a no brainer which kit to get. That would be awesome to pop the hood and see a CARB approved tag.
Could this be a reason why you are able to keep the stock downpipe bolting up? A CARB approved BT kit is way








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

everything sounds good
WHAT ABOUT DSG upgrade applications?
i love my VF engine mounts, but just seeing what will be available to upgrade DSG. whether its on my A3 2.0T or the MKV R32 that will replace it.
Good info Nik and Brad


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (new 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *new 337* »_That is a big plus (if approved) and I know if I still lived in Cali then it would be a no brainer which kit to get. That would be awesome to pop the hood and see a CARB approved tag.
Could this be a reason why you are able to keep the stock downpipe bolting up? A CARB approved BT kit is way








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

If anyone has lived in CA and had to see a REF, you KNOW how important this is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is actually a very good thing, even in other states that may have similar laws (you may not even know they exist!)!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Alrighty then... so, *to me*, VF is looking a bit more durable, and the direciton I'm leaning in about ~6-7 months. ....
Brakes, dif, suspension, sways, clutch & exhaust taken care of - aside from those required changes - How does VF feel about this being a daily driver kit? 
I understand the endless debate about "performance" issues, but unless I missed it in reading through, I don't think this has been talked about.








Thanks, 
KH

As a daily driver most would be looking for retaining all the comforts and reliability of a Volkswagen. Our kits cold start, idle, part throttle, accelerate, and decelerate like stock only they accelerate much harder.
With our RSR built motor kit putting out 400hp, the suspension and brake setup will very much determine how easy it would be to use all the power. We will be offering various packages of track tuned components from Stasis by their professional circuit drivers.
As far as driveability from the standpoint of how the power is available, without be able to publish our power plots, I would describe the power as linear. Not you typical turbo charged type power delivery, the boost comes in low and holds to 7000rpm delivering power in a progressively climbing manner.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As far as driveability from the standpoint of how the power is available, without be able to publish our power plots, I would describe the power as linear. Not you typical turbo charged type power delivery, the boost comes in low and holds to 7000rpm delivering power in a progressively climbing manner. 

So are you running low torque to retain the stock hitachi pump?


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the answer. Though I can anticipate and know what I'm looking for in my first ever BT car based on what many have written, I was especially curious about this engine based on the huge gains. I mean, in terms of power, you're talking about a relatively simple bolt on kit with not too many parts that's putting out as much power as some of the FI R32 kits.








In reading through, not many seem to talk about drivability and longevity. Many are more concerned with performance output and the ensuing arguments over who's more macho. Although that's fine, kits need to be competetive in power output, I think for myself and probably others, the important factor is not having to live a post BT upgrade life with the side effects of intermittent CEL depresseion. I just want a kit that bolts in, puts good power down (300+), and drives well. Plug-play-forget.
The other aspect which was governing my decision is if this kit would adversely affect the ability of say... my girlfriend or grandma driving the car. Okay... maybe not Granny. Either way, you answered that well when referencing stock like drivability. So thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll look forward to hearing reviews from some of the first people that get this kit.
KH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
I am curious what injectors you are using. 
Are you using Bosch or Hitachi GDI injectors? 
Also what rail pump are you using? Do you retain the stock 3 lobe 5 mm lift cam profile? 


We had VWs vendor make us larger injectors, so they look identical to stock and drop right in. They also have a unique VF part #.
We use a pump identical to the OEM pump made by the OEM vendor, only it has a higher capacity.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
So are you running low torque to retain the stock hitachi pump?

Power comes in progressively climbing. 
Torque comes in much quicker and so we are not able to retain many of the orginal capacity fuelling components at all.


----------



## ryan888 (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_everything sounds good
WHAT ABOUT DSG upgrade applications?
i love my VF engine mounts, but just seeing what will be available to upgrade DSG. whether its on my A3 2.0T or the MKV R32 that will replace it.
Good info Nik and Brad

I am going to bump this reply. It's threads like these make me want to kick myself in the nuts for getting a DSG. Is there any light for the wimpy DSG crowd? 
We got money!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (ryan888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan888* »_
I am going to bump this reply. It's threads like these make me want to kick myself in the nuts for getting a DSG. Is there any light for the wimpy DSG crowd? 
We got money!









I wouldn't worry. Rumor has it they will uprated clutch assemblies for the DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
I wouldn't worry. Rumor has it they will uprated clutch assemblies for the DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pat, you'll soon have to change where you're from in your profile







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (ryan888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan888* »_
I am going to bump this reply. It's threads like these make me want to kick myself in the nuts for getting a DSG. Is there any light for the wimpy DSG crowd? 
*We got money! *









i would use that term lightly. you're still a vw owner.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]) - VF ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALISM*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is more than just one company with outstanding technology, contacts and resources that can make a superior FI kit for the 2.0T and that is the VF-Engineering/GIAC partnership


What a different tone from what I have read elsewhere from your competitors. I have been reading your posts on these forums for many years and it always comes off professional and informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








p.s.
First car I loved that you guys built was a Golf III Highline VR6 4-door Synchro in Mulberry pushing well over 300WHP back in the mid-90's. One of my all time favourties...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]) - VF ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALISM (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
First car I loved that you guys built was a Golf III Highline VR6 4-door Synchro in Mulberry pushing well over 300WHP back in the mid-90's. One of my all time favourties...









Well, you definitely know our history then! Back in 1996, I had 2x Mulberry Highline VR6's: one 2wd UK model and the other, a 1996 4wd Synchro left hand drive which I imported from Germany. The 2wd was fitted with our off the shelf Vortech V1 based supercharger and the other had the same but was intercooled. In those days, these cars were regarded as exotics in the VW arena. All the magazine press from these cars and other I did are scanned and linked here http://vf-engineering.com/index.php?v=/press.php


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]) - VF ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALISM (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_What a different tone from what I have read elsewhere from your competitors. I have been reading your posts on these forums for many years and it always comes off professional and informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thankyou. I am surprized though, as to how far some will go when making statements, such as 
_"no one in this market can match the access to resources or the level of technology that we do"- made in another thread by a company making similar products._
Having an SLA machine does not allow you to make a better product IMO, it helps to speed up your R&D. Without having to buy them, VF has has access to SLA machines (and a whole lot more high tech equipment from Boeing consultants) for many years. 
Unfortunately it does not help to be too modest in the turbo forums, however VF/GIAC are not allowed to drop the names of the OEM vendors (the companies that designed and manufactured the 2.0T engine block & internals and destruction tested it, for Volkswagen) we are linked with.
VF has a long established track record of building FI kits for a broad range of German NA cars which anyone in this field would acknowledge is not an easy or simple product mix to be successful with.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yes i have to agree VF comes off very professional i've been on these forums for over 5 years now and VF never once has dropped the ball.......instead we got companies that flame other companies products and nay-say anything not made by them......so support good professional companies in the VW industry and laugh at the ones getting in battles on the text......
bump for a great company who makes great products....keep this thread flame free


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to say VF is low profile and that doesn't necessarily mean low quality.
They DO seem to know their stuff too.
I like that they are going back to the "source".Thats what proper tuning should be like.You don't have to manufacture the parts yourself.You can have the professionals make it FOR YOU.
So HURRY UP PEOPLE.Give the kits (or their parts







) to the market.
ENOUGH WITH THE TESTING !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I have to say VF is low profile and that doesn't necessarily mean low quality.
They DO seem to know their stuff too.
I like that they are going back to the "source".Thats what proper tuning should be like.You don't have to manufacture the parts yourself.You can have the professionals make it FOR YOU.
So HURRY UP PEOPLE.Give the kits (or their parts







) to the market.
ENOUGH WITH THE TESTING !!!!

Thank you for your kind words.
Trust me, it will be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_For VAG cars that are N/A I don't think ANY tuner that offers a F/I kit has the capability of putting the boost related safeties into the ECU.I know the Streetwerke/APR kit for my R32 does not. The ECU is not aware of the boost. I can't log any of the ECU blocks to get anything like requested and actual like you can with a 2.0T engine. The ECU just isn't made for it and I do not believe it has the sensor inputs.

The capability exists, but the return on investment for doing so doesn't.







We looked at integrating a factory MAP sensor into our R32 turbo program by rewriting the ME7.1.1 code to allow for it. The amount of time/effort needed to do that wasn't really feasible considering convential MAF load based tuning worked well. It's possible though.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The capability exists, but the return on investment for doing so doesn't.







We looked at integrating a factory MAP sensor into our R32 turbo program by rewriting the ME7.1.1 code to allow for it. The amount of time/effort needed to do that wasn't really feasible considering convential MAF load based tuning worked well. It's possible though.

Anything is possible, but you would wind up pricing it out of the market. Maybe we should offer the e-smart guys a couple grand to do it for us


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

so you guys are comming out with a intake manifold and a turbo upgrade for the mkv gti 2.0t


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (blackgti06)*

Looking good guys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (SchnellFowVay)*

Thanks!
Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very very nice. Looking forward to offering this kit to all my 2.0T customers. Excellent job as usual VF. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

So when is it coming out ???
This post is here since before the Xmas Holidays, and so far NO NEWS !!!!
Come on VF...when is the release date ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

We have been working very hard on these Big Turbo kits, as well as clutch upgrades, and some other goodies







There is a lot of work involved in offering a kit that is bolt-on and "ready to run".
Things are coming along very smoothly. It will be worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have been working very hard on these Big Turbo kits, as well as clutch upgrades, and some other goodies







There is a lot of work involved in offering a kit that is bolt-on and "ready to run".
Things are coming along very smoothly. It will be worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the feeling you and APR are playing the cat and mouse game here...
I won't be surprised if one of you breaks and spills the beans, only to be followed by the other one in NO TIME.
Well, i guess that's a good way to finish..... "TESTING" and present the kit to the public....
Unless....both of you are just building up "stock"....


----------



## vdub.HC (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

nice
will be keeping an eye on it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdub.HC)*

Our site has been updated!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What CAD SW does VF use again?
Thanks










_Modified by Don R at 8:21 AM 2-1-2007_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool, and + for Dynos.... but they don't work








Can't wait to see what the RSR kit will be like.



_Modified by Kid Hobo at 7:18 AM 2-1-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What CAD SW does VF use again?
Thanks









Solidworks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vf-engineering.com/...s.htm


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah the dyno sheets don't work.


----------



## vdub.HC (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_yeah the dyno sheets don't work.

yeah links dont work


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdub.HC)*

The dyno plot links will be activated shortly as the product power levels will be confirmed next week hopefully. 
I have been driving our RS/S (stock internals) kit for a while now. Its nasty.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have been driving our RS/S (stock internals) kit for a while now. Its nasty.









I hate you.


----------



## beerpong (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Video?


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The dyno plot links will be activated shortly as the product power levels will be confirmed next week hopefully. 
I have been driving our RS/S (stock internals) kit for a while now. Its nasty.









Sweeet!


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Hey Nik, What about DSG? Are we going to pay another 1500 bucks in tranny upgrades just to use these kits? I haven't pursued getting a new GTi very hard because I can't decide on what tranny to get and was really waiting to see what the aftermarket was going to do with the DSG and how much it was going to cost. Can you give use any incite in to what is going to be done or how much it will cost maybe please. The kits do look very nice BTW!!
Thanks
Justind


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_Hey Nik, What about DSG? Are we going to pay another 1500 bucks in tranny upgrades just to use these kits? I haven't pursued getting a new GTi very hard because I can't decide on what tranny to get and was really waiting to see what the aftermarket was going to do with the DSG and how much it was going to cost. Can you give use any incite in to what is going to be done or how much it will cost maybe please. The kits do look very nice BTW!!
Thanks
Justind









We have reason to believe that the DSG transmission will hold up to the power of the RS/S big turbo upgrade. We are going to be testing one soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

RS/S might be in my future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub.HC (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have reason to believe that the DSG transmission will hold up to the power of the RS/S big turbo upgrade. We are going to be testing one soon. Stay tuned!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_RS/S might be in my future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here...I just hope I keep my car long enough.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

I have DSG and it looks like VF will be testing on DSG.


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
O&A - Spread The Virus
 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Stern Rules


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_Hey Nik, What about DSG? Are we going to pay another 1500 bucks in tranny upgrades just to use these kits? I haven't pursued getting a new GTi very hard because I can't decide on what tranny to get and was really waiting to see what the aftermarket was going to do with the DSG and how much it was going to cost. Can you give use any incite in to what is going to be done or how much it will cost maybe please. The kits do look very nice BTW!!
Thanks
Justind









let me jump in here a little. I don't work for GIAC nor do I have anything to do with this kit, but I can tell you that quite a few people have had some fairly serious clutch-slip issues with 2.0t with bolt-on mods and chips.
That's not to say that the DSG transmission itself can't handle the power, but at the very least you will definitely need a clutch upgrade with any of these Big Turbo kits on the DSG. Considering you'll need two clutches, and they are a low-volume specialty part, don't expect DSG clutch replacements to be anywhere below $1000 in the next couple years.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
let me jump in here a little. I don't work for GIAC nor do I have anything to do with this kit, but I can tell you that quite a few people have had some fairly serious clutch-slip issues with 2.0t with bolt-on mods and chips.
That's not to say that the DSG transmission itself can't handle the power, but at the very least you will definitely need a clutch upgrade with any of these Big Turbo kits on the DSG. Considering you'll need two clutches, and they are a low-volume specialty part, don't expect DSG clutch replacements to be anywhere below $1000 in the next couple years. 


Thanks for the reply. I figured that there would be a $$$$$ clutch upgrade for the DSG. Maybe I'll wait for a used Gti with all the goodies already bolted on and one that has a clutch upgrade too.







Or if I can't wait any longer I'll just buy the 6-speed.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Stern Rules









He ruled 10yrs ago doing sub-par radio.








Times have _changed_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

any pricing estimates on the RS/R kit w/ internals? Will this come with seals, bearings, etc to do the internals?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

looks like i have the RS/S kit + DSG upgrade + Quaife on my new TT coupe is in my future.


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

Aaaaugh! No updates in over a month, any recent news or updates on the project? Video's, dyno's, more pictures?


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*

perhaps a price on the RS/R w/clutch and lsd as well?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This looks awesome


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Monthly Bump....
Any updates?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Will their be a BT kit out soon for the B7 A4 Quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

No one likes a tease, but Nik just shared an RS/R dyno plot that impressed the crap out of me.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No one likes a tease, but Nik just shared an RS/R dyno plot that impressed the crap out of me. 
 I was very surprised as well.


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

TEASE!!! just post the graph...or a tease of it


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (OettyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettyA3* »_TEASE!!! just post the graph...or a tease of it


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Will their be a BT kit out soon for the B7 A4 Quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (OettyA3)*

Sorry no plots to published yet. But we have some pretty "up there"







#s for the RSR. 
The RSS is in stock but not shipping. We have 91, 93 and 100 octane tuned files with valet and kill mode options. We are currently still doing long term mileage before we release.








I will put up some sneak pics shortly. We have 3x white 2dr GTI cars that we are using for the media and press:
1) Bone stock with chip and intake
2) RSS
3) RSR


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

Here is pic of some desert testing we were doing.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry no plots to published yet. But we have some pretty "up there"







#s for the RSR. 
The RSS is in stock but not shipping. We have 91, 93 and 100 octane tuned files with valet and kill mode options. We are currently still doing long term mileage before we release.









 send one my way for some long term testing.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

"send one my way for some long term testing.







"

ya what he said ^^^^^^^^








gregg can i be your long term test buddy??








do you guys have an a4 quattro over at autodreams for project's, etc.? we've already spoken about some choice giac mods for the 2.0t


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
let me jump in here a little. I don't work for GIAC nor do I have anything to do with this kit, but I can tell you that quite a few people have had some fairly serious clutch-slip issues with 2.0t with bolt-on mods and chips.
That's not to say that the DSG transmission itself can't handle the power, but at the very least you will definitely need a clutch upgrade with any of these Big Turbo kits on the DSG. Considering you'll need two clutches, and they are a low-volume specialty part, don't expect DSG clutch replacements to be anywhere below $1000 in the next couple years. 



I had read that the stock dsg tranny could handle up to 400 whp!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My car needs to be fast and loud and low.


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

The wait is killing me


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

Dsg GLI owner here what's the "good" word on the DSG testing?? I have a sweaty wad of cash here (real estate sale) and I'm ready to burn it....WAF OK!!


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (valingli)*

you could get brave and go with the rss kit on dsg now and not wait for testing


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*VF: *Can I buy just the manifold??


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]) EUROSPORT DYNO DAY*
























weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

how much is the rss kit, and when is it going to be available? apporximately?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_how much is the rss kit, and when is it going to be available? apporximately?

x2







Introductory pricing of 3k please


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is pic of some desert testing we were doing.








 
Are you guys planing to do some testing and come out and play a little bit at Waterfest this year ??







Bob.G


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Nik,
emailed u, got some questions..








-d-


----------



## T-Red Tex (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Check out the August 07 issue of European Car for an article on the VF 2.0t kits. Pretty tricked out sh*t!


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (T-Red Tex)*

What do you mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_What do you mean?









He is referring to the 500hp VF-GTI and 400hp GIAC-GTIs that we are about to unveil.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
He is referring to the 500hp VF-GTI and 400hp GIAC-GTIs that we are about to unveil.









well unveil them already. even G.W. Bush has had enough time to save up for one!


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

Well I need at least the fuel pump right now because I have a massive fuel cut...and I need that bigger piston they use in the stock pump.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Well I need at least the fuel pump right now because I have a massive fuel cut...and I need that bigger piston they use in the stock pump.

stock turbo? what mods!?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
stock turbo? what mods!?









I have maxed out my stock turbo...I have just about everything! If I didn't have the fuel cut I would be running low 13's np.
intake, downpipe, exhaust, giac, hks ssq, fmic, nuespeed discharge, ecs pulley, all vf mounts, samco hoses, uhhh...etc.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I have maxed out my stock turbo...I have just about everything! If I didn't have the fuel cut I would be running low 13's np. 
 without LSD


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_ without LSD









yes without LSD....I don't have a problem hooking with street tires much like slicks...and plus traction is overrated.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I have maxed out my stock turbo...I have just about everything! If I didn't have the fuel cut I would be running low 13's np.
intake, downpipe, exhaust, giac, hks ssq, fmic, nuespeed discharge, ecs pulley, all vf mounts, samco hoses, uhhh...etc.









I have same mods...except samco hoses and Discharge Pipe...Do those make a difference?? Good hp/$$?? 
On drag radials?? What 60ft.?? Under 2.0 I assume.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

Just spoke to a person @ ATP...They are working on a Big Turbo kit, closely with GIAC. All their parts will be mated to the new turbo kit...They cant say what turbo, or any details except that its gonna be very cool, and different. Cant wait!! Go ATP!







Please make it under $3500, and Im all in!










_Modified by sasha18T at 10:19 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

Actually it makes a little difference not much....I used street tires the michelen PS2...60ft 1.813 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Actually it makes a little difference not much....I used street tires the michelen PS2...60ft 1.813 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Nice 60ft. on street tires!! Best I got was 2.1 on all weather contis. I think I can run about a mid 13, with a sub 2 60ft. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by sasha18T at 11:02 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Just spoke to a person @ ATP...They are working on a Big Turbo kit, closely with GIAC. All their parts will be mated to the new turbo kit...They cant say what turbo, or any details except that its gonna be very cool, and different. Cant wait!! Go ATP!







Please make it under $3500, and Im all in!









_Modified by sasha18T at 10:19 AM 6-27-2007_

I don't know how true that is, in the past GIAC has not really liked ATP's hardware.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_
I don't know how true that is, in the past GIAC has not really liked ATP's hardware. 


Thats what they told me today....Im gonna wait for it! Im sure its gonna have a turbo larger than the GT28 that APR and VF are using. It will likely be cheaper also....and since my friend is sponsored by ATP, he can help me out.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_

Thats what they told me today....Im gonna wait for it! Im sure its gonna have a turbo larger than the GT28 that APR and VF are using. It will likely be cheaper also....and since my friend is sponsored by ATP, he can help me out.









It might be cheaper but you pay for quality..this VF kit is going to be a well thought and made kit, its a little expensive but hey you have to pay to play.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Thats what they told me today....Im gonna wait for it! Im sure its gonna have a turbo larger than the GT28 that APR and VF are using. It will likely be cheaper also....and since my friend is sponsored by ATP, he can help me out.









And unless you are building internals, there really isn't a need for a larger turbo either


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AWE is also working on a BT w/ GIAC software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Just spoke to a person @ ATP...They are working on a Big Turbo kit, closely with GIAC. 
...

That must be the first time GIAC heard about that.


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

I don't think so Tim..... I am not







Well maybe I am...
LW


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That must be the first time GIAC heard about that.


What!? Did you speak to GIAC!? I think not! I dont see why ATP would not offer a 2.0T kit soon. They said they are working closely with GIAC, I dont see why they would lie. You are welcome to call them yourself. http://www.atpturbo.com
Judging by their 1.8T stuff, Im pretty sure the turbo will be atleast a GT30R, or bigger.
I plan to add rods, and arp bolts, along with this kit.








Also, Im not an ATP fanboy. Who knows maybe I'll end up with a VF kit!?












_Modified by sasha18T at 4:16 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
What!? Did you speak to GIAC!?

Quite likely, yes. Nik and Garrett talk several times a day and I'd be more than a little shocked if this subject hasn't come up


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Quite likely, yes. Nik and Garrett talk several times a day and I'd be more than a little shocked if this subject hasn't come up









I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

Did ATP say Garrett Turbo or GIAC?


----------



## Gustaf (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That must be the first time GIAC heard about that.









too funny.
Awaiting arrival of our kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (KEITH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KEITH* »_Did ATP say Garrett Turbo or GIAC? 

They said Garrett....GIAC is also called garrett. No affiliation?


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
They said Garrett....GIAC is also called garrett. No affiliation?








 No affiliation:
*G*arrett *I*ntegrated *A*utomotive *C*orporation
The Garrett in GIAC is from Garrett Lim the President of GIAC


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
They said Garrett....GIAC is also called garrett. No affiliation?









Please let me clarify. Garrett Lim from GIAC is not tuning anything for ATP. If you look at the banner at the top of this forum, you will see that both us & GIAC sponsor this forum. This also means we talk to each other. VF and GIAC are performance partners and our engineers have jointly developed a range of complete BT kits (Software and Hardware) for the 2.0 FSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

To add to this, we do business with Garrett Turbos also. We are an official Garrett Turbos Kit Manufacturer. We also cast our manifolds in some of the foundries that they use.
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How bout this....release the damn kits already, they were promised earlier this year and now its waterfest







...I want power


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_How bout this....release the damn kits already, they were promised earlier this year and now its waterfest







...I want power









We hear you







and have been continuing to put long term mileage on our test cars. Plans are to release very soon. Lots of goodies coming. Its very hard not to blurb it all out, but hang on in there!


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

GIAC and ATP should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (0027gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_GIAC and ATP should never be used in the same sentence. 

Why


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We hear you







and have been continuing to put long term mileage on our test cars...
 
I, (and many others I'm sure) hope you are doing some long term testing with a DSG equipped vehicle. 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Plans are to release very soon. Lots of goodies coming. Its very hard not to blurb it all out, but hang on in there! 

I just want them released so I can buy...Still waiting on DSG info and release info. Can you please elaborate on " very soon"? This year I hope. I understand R&D but......... waiting sucks.
Hey, my birthday is in August can I please get one for my birthday??? Please!!


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (valingli)*

PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## COZMO GTi (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_yes i have to agree VF comes off very professional i've been on these forums for over 5 years now and VF never once has dropped the ball.......instead we got companies that flame other companies products and nay-say anything not made by them......so support good professional companies in the VW industry and laugh at the ones getting in battles on the text......
bump for a great company who makes great products....keep this thread flame free

This is one of the best stated and most honest things I have read on these boards in a very long time!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you!


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (COZMO GTi)*

I'm subscribing to see when this kit is released. I'm also interested to see if a Stasis diff, bbk, tracksport coil, and VF RSS will be sold as a package.


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (Spidee)*

I cannot wait to hear about the testing on the DSG. Even if the power is dialed back from what the manual is I would be happy. I'm sick of losing boost and tons of power in the upper rev range. 
Any word yet on the testing on the dsg and how it is going? 
AND
If testing does NOT go well with the DSG (ie: clutch packs failing) will giac/vf offer a upgraded pump and injector kit with programming for us DSG people who want to eek every ounce of power out of the K03?


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (gtboost)*

I, of course, would like to know as well. Good set of questions. I hope the DSGs are holding there own out there in the desert during long term testing. That being said I still must agree with gtboost in their statement regarding turning down boost, or drawing back on power. I am sure many DSG owners would still buy the kit with less TQ numbers than the Manual cars would generate. I personally am looking at the RS/R kit and if the numbers are anywhere close to the numbers posted on the VF site then I would be more than happy with a "DSG Tuned" kit in the realm of 300-320HP and 300-315TQ. I am looking to build a "300WHP" car. My goal is 300+HP to the wheels with as much Tranny safe TQ as possible. Long term drivability is key!
LW


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (valingli)*

Good writeup on the VW vortex home page. Looks like the numbers are about what I wanted. I am looking into the RS/S kit so the TQ numbers were a bit low from what was on the VF engineering site, but hey the other kit is overkill for me. I am in California and we have horrible gas. 91 octane is it....








LW


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (valingli)*

Is this kit ready for sale?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (edisonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edisonr* »_Is this kit ready for sale?

x2...Do I get a home equity loan now...or pay cash in winter?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

What kind of valve is used? Factory OEM D/V?


----------



## chungsterUK (Aug 5, 2007)

Think it'll be an aftermarket DV as replacement turbo won't have the integrated bit on the compressor housing like on the standard turbo.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (chungsterUK)*

DSG update? bump


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_









Yea Greg tell your boy nick to quit the BS and release it already.


----------



## Lt. Lawton (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

This looks amazing. Are you guys also going to release this kit for the A4 2.0T along the same time as for VW? I've checked your site out and I only see the CAI, FMIC's etc. are only available for VW. =(
I'm currently looking at my options for a BT setup and so far, that I know of, only AWE is developing a BT setup for Audi A4 B7's. So, if VF is also testing/developing the kit for us I'd probably hold out till you guys release one for my car since the only way to get the AWE kit, that I know of, is through PFAFF Audi and they markup their **** so much it's not even funny. Whereas I know a local dealer for VF.


_Modified by Lt. Lawton at 12:18 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (Lt. Lawton)*

DSG Update? Also just wondering if that fuel pump would be sold separately.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (Lt. Lawton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Lawton* »_This looks amazing. Are you guys also going to release this kit for the A4 2.0T along the same time as for VW? I've checked your site out and I only see the CAI, FMIC's etc. are only available for VW. =(
I'm currently looking at my options for a BT setup and so far, that I know of, only AWE is developing a BT setup for Audi A4 B7's. So, if VF is also testing/developing the kit for us I'd probably hold out till you guys release one for my car since the only way to get the AWE kit, that I know of, is through PFAFF Audi and they markup their **** so much it's not even funny. Whereas I know a local dealer for VF.

_Modified by Lt. Lawton at 12:18 AM 8-22-2007_

the awe kit is the VF kit. it is being put out through AWE, but its the longitudinal version also using GIAC software


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_the awe kit is the VF kit. it is being put out through AWE, but its the longitudinal version also using GIAC software

Rethink that


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Rethink that









this is what i was told. [email protected] confirmed it. do you know something different?


----------



## Lt. Lawton (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! (bluelagoon1)*

So does that mean I have to go through the stealership to get the AWE kit when it is released? Because that would most definitely suck ass. 


_Modified by Lt. Lawton at 2:18 AM 8-23-2007_


----------



## chungsterUK (Aug 5, 2007)

well that's a bit poo isn't it lol
I'm waiting for the UK distributor to fit it to their demo car before i go any further so want to see what other cars are running it apart from the original white one.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (chungsterUK)*

DSG update?


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

have been in my friends car that has the rs/s turbo in it and dam!!! it is fast. cant wait till i get one!!! o and it idle's like stock and the power curve when we dyno'ed the car is just like stock but 123 more whp. but it has a good power curve that levels off and doesn't spike and than goes away like some other BT kits


----------



## Th4R4t (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*

will you be able to buy the turbo exhaust manifold seperately?? or is it already out?


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Th4R4t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Th4R4t* »_will you be able to buy the turbo exhaust manifold seperately?? or is it already out?








 I don't think that will happen.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Th4R4t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Th4R4t* »_will you be able to buy the turbo exhaust manifold seperately?? or is it already out?
















Doubt they will sell you one. Unless you wanna pay 3k for it, then Im sure they'll work something out. The kit, at $5500 is still 3 times less, than you'd pay for a simillar kit for a BMW, Porsche or Mercedes. What I'd like to see is a GT30R option.


----------



## Th4R4t (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

hmmm damn...








we wanted to convert my 2.0 FSI to a TFSI over the winter break, but not using the stock turbo system.. somebody has an idea what turbo manifold we could be using then?







or do we need to experience around and make our own?!







i know it is a pretty big project but boost is soo adicting








btw: does somebody has access to erwin or knows other places where i can could get the engine shop manuals? i dont want to spend EUR400 for those informations (there are better investments for it )
thanks for your help guys!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

From what i understand the turbo and turbo manifold are one unit..
why dont you contact a person or shop who is already upgraded to the RSS or any other turbo kit out there and get them to sell you there stock turbo/injectors/pump? wouldnt that work... i know im not going to want my stock stuff.. if i ever get a BT.
JT


----------



## Lt. Lawton (Aug 22, 2007)

Are there any plans to release the turbo kit for us A4 2.0T soon after the release for GTI?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Lt. Lawton)*

Another very interested DSG owner. I wonder when companies are going to seriously start developing reliable BT kits for DSG.


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks4eVR* »_Another very interested DSG owner. I wonder when companies are going to seriously start developing reliable BT kits for DSG.

i've heard that VF-Engineering already put around 3 rs/s kits on dsg cars and there all runing fine right now..............


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
Yea Greg tell your boy nick to quit the BS and release it already.

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*

nik you have email!


----------



## benwaballs (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

i am sure it has been asked a 100x but w/ this kit be made for the b7 A4 also?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (benwaballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benwaballs* »_i am sure it has been asked a 100x but w/ this kit be made for the b7 A4 also? 

Yes, and soon, too


----------



## benwaballs (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, and soon, too









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nickf06GLI (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (benwaballs)*

Ok when i this kit going to come out I have $11k just waiting in my swiss bank account!! But for real I have the money and holding off on everything until this kit is out RSR so what is the expected release date to the public?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*

Details of the release of the RSS will be announced this week and the RSR will be announced either simultaneously or next week.


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (nickf06GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickf06GLI* »_Ok when i this kit going to come out I have $11k just waiting in my swiss bank account!! But for real I have the money and holding off on everything until this kit is out RSR so what is the expected release date to the public?









dam man let me borrow some $


----------



## powersc15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: VF-Eng/GIAC BT pics inside! ([email protected])*

When can we expect to see this system for sale to the public? I like to have a kit around the 350hp range. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The RSS on my GLI is running just fine Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

did u go from chip mode to rss, or did u just go sraight to rss? how much of a gain was it, and would u advice others to follow that routE?


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_The RSS on my GLI is running just fine Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dam post some pics and vids of ur f-heit w/ a bt kit inside!!! thats sick.... and GLI FTW


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*

I went revo1 then revo2 then RSS. the chip is plenty fast enough for a average driver. As for the RSS it's fast I like it runs very smooth lots of top end speed.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*

I sent Nik some pics and Brad @ bp designs has pics of the install. he should post a thread soon so I don't have to jack this one


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*

If you plan to go BT don't waste $ on chip unless they will give you update when you upgrade. The RSS is a great KIT I like it. just waiting for VF to give me the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so i can run a more aggressive tune right now we are playing it safe but it's still fast


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Nik, not trying to jack this thread just wanted to let these guys know running RSS on the DSG @ 20psi with 0 probs. 


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 5:28 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Nik, not trying to jack this thread just wanted to let these guys know running RSS on the DSG @ 20psi with 0 probs. 


good stuff.








pics and video wanted!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nik, any update on the kit (especially the A4) and testing on it?


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nik, is the RSS kit available yet for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

The A4 is currently being chargecooled as a production kit.
The RSS kit for the Gti will be out in time for Christmas !!
We are going to be starting a new thread on this very shortly.
you can IM me to get on the pre-order list. or you can call the office on 714-528-0066 and place a deposit immediately to hold a kit.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

here's da pics bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570137


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

where the hell is this kit?


----------



## acidrome (Jul 8, 2007)

Seriously!......what the update guys?


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (acidrome)*

any updates?


----------



## autoxtrem1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (solo8788)*

nice kit but did i miss the dyno #


----------

